# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  ¿Cual es para vosotros la mejor rutina o juego de cartomagia

## Azran

por 4,75 euros por respuesta .... 1,2,3 responda otra vez 

Empiezo. Juan Tamariz FISM Paris 1973

1,2,3 responda otra vez

----------


## Xavi-Z

Juan Tamariz FISM Paris 1973.   :Wink:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Carai, ya la habeis dicho ...

Para no repetirme ... El Rey del Corte (Juan Tamariz & Pepe Carroll).

----------


## acquadeus

yo sí me repito jaja Juanito FISM 1973

----------


## Jimbo

Despues de humear por el foro buscador mediante, no he conseguido encotnrar en que consiste la ratuna de tamariz en el FISM de 1973. Alguien podria explicarla?? A mi personalmente el Rey del Corte, con Carroll me dejo boquiabierto.

----------


## miguelajo

El Número de Miguel Gómez, La rutina de Aurelio Paviato, La de Camilo....
Vamos señores que el mundo no se acaba con el_emule_SALU2
Miguel AJO

----------


## mdeluque

Lennart Green FISM 1997. Muy bueno.

----------


## rafa cama

Para no repetirnos  :Smile1:  "Coincidencia Total".

----------


## KlinKlan

Por razone obvias: La dama inquieta ó las cartas nudistas o..., o.... de Ascanio. Casi me da igual la rutina o el juego, con verle esa tranquilidad casi "preocupante" jejeje me sirve.

El asno electrónico es en la actualidad como la caverna y la antorcha del mito de Platón.

----------


## Magic Kay

* Me gustaría sugerir que, para ayudar a los que llevamos menos en esto y precisamente estamos en la fase de ver magia, y emocionarnos con la mayoría, si pudiera ser, nos indicárais dónde se pueden ver las rutinas y juegos que comentáis.

Gracias!!*

----------


## Xavi-Z

> * Me gustaría sugerir que, para ayudar a los que llevamos menos en esto y precisamente estamos en la fase de ver magia, y emocionarnos con la mayoría, si pudiera ser, nos indicárais dónde se pueden ver las rutinas y juegos que comentáis.*


La rutina con la que Tamariz ganó el FISM de Cartomagia yo la ví en un video de Telemadrid que ronda por el emule. La rutina de Lennart Green la verdad es que no lo sé porque no la he visto nunca. Y las que comenta Miguel Ajo creo que desgraciadamente no las vas a encontrar grabadas en video, son más bien para tener la suerte de verlas en persona. Por cierto, para el que no lo sepa, dicen por ahí que Miguel Ajo no tiene mala rutina (por ejemplo la que presento al Nacional del 2004)...  :Wink: 

La Dama Inquieta de Ascanio (su versión no la Chevrier) pues es bastante complicado verla en video y desgraciadamente en persona aún más.

Y respecto a la pregunta de la rutina de Tamariz... pues bueno.. va de comodines, de monedas, de musiquita, de ases firmados, de cartas a través de solidos y de más y más comodines... y no doy pistas que es mejor verlo. En mi opinión es la mejor rutina que he visto hasta ahora. IMPRESIONANTE Y BRUTAL. Todo puede ser que con el tiempo y según adquiera más cultura mágica cambie de opinión... que lo dudo.  :Wink: 

Un abrazo.

----------


## magic-carlos

La rutina de Lennart Green se puede encontrar en el Volumen 1 de su colección "Green Magic".

El rey del corte para quien no lo haya vista también está en el emule.

Yo me quedo con el FISM de Tamariz también

Saludos.

----------


## yiye_05

yo me quedo con el fism de tamariz y el de migue. Tambien meencanta el juego de los ases mcdonald y los ases para conocedores.

Un saludo yiye

----------


## Magic Kay

*Muchas gracias, Xavi, por la información, me pongo a ello. A ver si tengo suerte y puedo ver esas maravillas que contáis. Respecto a la Dama inquieta de Ascanio, he tenido la fortuna de poder verla de su mano :-)*

----------


## Magic Kay

*Muchas gracias, Xavi, por la información, me pongo a ello. A ver si tengo suerte y puedo ver esas maravillas que contáis. Respecto a la Dama inquieta de Ascanio, he tenido la fortuna de poder verla de su mano :-)*

----------


## Ignagamo

cualquiera de rene lavand

----------


## benjaminrc78

El Rey del Corte (Juan Tamariz & Pepe Carroll)

Ya lo habeis dicho otros, pero la verdad, esque la he podido ver hace unos dias y me ha dejado encantado.

Lo tiene todo, originalidad en la presentacion y mucha tecnica.
Y ademas el buen rollete entre los dos en escena.

Salu2.

----------


## Mr.Mind

Retomo este post de hace mucho tiempo para preguntar si alguien sabe como es la rutina que utilizo pepe carroll para ganar el FISM de 1988 de La Haya...

----------


## eidanyoson

A mi, a parte de lo que habeis dicho, me encantan los caníbales de Carroll.

----------


## EvAngelion67

..Tamariz 1973 FISM !!!!!!!... :Smile1: ..que genio...

----------


## Mr.Mind

> A mi, a parte de lo que habeis dicho, me encantan los caníbales de Carroll.


yo he visto los canibales de tamariz, se diferencia mucho de los de carroll :Confused: ?

----------


## ricard21

Me gustan tantas, que no me decido por ninguna, ahora la ultima que me ha dejado totalmente impresionado es la de Helder Guimaraes campeon del mundo en cartomagia.

----------


## Reonaru

A mi me parecion extremadamente magica la trutina de Ernesto  Melero (Venezuela) en el Flasoma de este año, gano primer lugar en cartomagia...espero que alguno se moleste en buscarla para que vean de que hablo...saludos

----------


## martamagika

snif snif  :(  :-(  no encuentro el juego de juan en el  FISM

----------


## Mr.Mind

> snif snif  :(  :-(  no encuentro el juego de juan en el  FISM


yo me lo baje de ese sitio que no se puede pronunciar,se llamaba FISM 1973 Juan tamariz, yo pensaba que era la actuacion de 1973 en el fism, pero no, es una actuacion que hizo en telemadrid en la que hacia la rutina de paris

----------


## neptuno

snowball... de Guataferro.. im-pre-sio-nante...

----------


## Jesus el mago

Me gustan tantas rutinas que no se por cual decidirme pero así de pronto, de Rene Lavand todas y ultimamente me esta dando por la de "el mago y el tahúr".

----------


## canuto

sin duda, como dicen muchos, los mejores el rey del corte y tamariz 1973 fism... excelentes las dos, y me quedo boquiabierto cada ves que las veo, muy impresionantes ambas rutinas...
una buena, a mi parecer, es la rutina de "virus informatico" q esta al final del libro de canuto, lo hice unas cuantas veces, y causa una gran impresion, lo recomiento :D
un saludo!

----------


## BANDIDO

El rey del corte de Tamariz y Carrol, ESPECTACULAR.

----------


## Mr.Mind

Pues rutina he de admitir que prefiero la rutina de paris que el rey del corte (buenisima, con un carroll y un tamariz en perfecta armonia), y como juego creo que incauto tramposo me sigue dejando boquiabierto cada vez que lo veo

----------


## hache_jota

Obvio que tamariz en la FISM... pero dejame decirte que la otra vez vi en un video a copperfield haciendo una asamblea de ases muy buena.

----------


## Coyotecordoba

Realmente no he visto muchas pero el rey del corte me encanto y la de paris 1978 de tamariz me dejo boquiabierto si juan trabaja duro algun dia llegara al nivel de David Blaine...

----------


## Mr.Mind

> Realmente no he visto muchas pero el rey del corte me encanto y la de paris 1978 de tamariz me dejo boquiabierto *si juan trabaja duro algun dia llegara al nivel de David Blaine...*


espero que sea ironia (o sarcasmo,nunca me aclaro cual va en cada caso,soy de ciencias)...

Edito: No habia leido bien,no me habia fijado en los puntos suspensivos finales, ahora creo que si lo decias con ironia (o con sarcarmo)

Edito2: Por cierto,muy bueno el video ese de la parodia de Blaine

----------


## hache_jota

con una camara y un espacio en la tele yo tambien puedo ser david blaine ja! (agrgando claro el prresupuesto para los actores que se asombran y todo lo demas.

----------


## letang

-editado proque me da que se había traspapelado parte del mensaje que iba en otro lado-

Bueno, el hilo iba sobre nuestros juegos preferidos...
Pues la última vez que hice magia a un amigo me di cuenta que le impresionaban mucho los juegos que sucedían en su mano, como un 2 card monte, así que me gusta ese tipo de juegos para hacerlo.
En relación "efecto/técnica" me gusta mucho el girando 1-2-3-4 del Canuto. Sencillo y con gran efecto.
Para verlos, pues me encanta ver el vuelo de Copperfield y la nieve china de Blass, ambos además de por la magia, por la música que usan.

----------


## canuto

el video de al que se refieren de la asamblea de ases no me resulta muy buena... osea, la encuentro algo simple(por asi decirlo), pero él la presenta bien...
y si, girando 1-2-3-4 con sorpresa es barbaro xD
un saludo!

----------


## ezeqfranco

a mi me gustan las rutinas de rene lavand!

Un saludo

Colo

----------


## Sentiras

Yo no sé qué decir, porque no sé si se puede hablar de juegos mejores y peores una vez que han pasado cierto listón de que estén bien hechos y bien construidos. Depende de la presentación del mago, pero también depende de cómo sea el espectador que lo valora. Es como las canciones ¿cuál es la mejor, o cuáles son las 1000 mejores? Cualquier clasificación es injusta.

           Yo destacaría los ases del abuelo, de David Copperfield, pero sé que eso es para mí. A cada uno le llamará la atención algo diferente. Esa es la preciosa pluralidad de los seres humanos.

----------


## hache_jota

Un juego no es menos llamativo porque para ti sea mas facil de hacer... no pienses en lo que te parezca a ti, segun la dificultad, piensa en lo que los profanos ven y como lo ven... puedes hacer un juego con cien mil tecnicas y probablemente no llame la atencion u otro con una sola y que sea la bomba, todo esta en la presentacion y a eso me refiero cuando hablo de la asamblea de ases de copperfield, es buena porque es impactante, el numero de tecnicas que utilice importa un pepino. el 1-2-3-4 del canuto es bueno, si.

----------


## azegarra

Las rutinas de Helder Guimaraes

----------


## logos

Fuera de este Mundo (Out of this World) de Paul Curry...sin duda mi favorito...

Saludos!!

----------


## yang

para mi desde siempre estoy enamorado del suit apparition de pepe carrol, espero podre realizarlo algun dia.... Tambien me encante el cartas por doquier o qualquier rutina de manipulacion de jeff Mc bride.
el juego que me da mejor resultado con la gente es el milagro diabolico de marlo, tambien conocido por el juego de la cuenta bidle.

----------


## Ices

Ambiciosa (o avariciosa, como la llamo yo) de Daryl  :Wink1:

----------


## elmanu

me gsto mucho un juego de rene Lavand-historia de un jugador
no se si ese es el titulo del juego pero no tiene desperdicio
os dejo la web
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=T4j10UIB8yQ

----------


## magic-o

me repito mucho con TAMARIZ y COPPERFIELD

----------


## vakk

con ese juego fué con el que ganó juan tamariz en francia si no me esquivoco no? supuestamente fué el mejor truco que vió...( no me acuerdo el nombre )... alguien dabe alguna enlace donde se vea ese juego?
saludos

----------


## Ezequiel #8

Suit Aparittion de Pepe Carroll.....


Hay un monton de rutinas que me gustan,

Elegir el mejor juego o rutina es como elegir a el mejor mago.....es algo dificilisimo....

----------


## tredecium

Siempre que pienso en los mejores juegos para mi, se me vienen el Incauto Tramposo y el Suite Apparition ambos de Pepe Carrol. Sé que ninguno de los dos, son los mejores juegos del mundo, pero en mis comienzos, siempre que los veía me dejaban boquiabiertos y es algo que se me ha quedado grabado aunque ya sepa hacerlos...siempre veré magia en manos de Pepe.

----------


## juaalvi4

un juego que me ha impresionado mucho es el de la carta diferente de pepe carroll sobre todo en un video junto a tamariz, es gracioso y impresionante su efecto

----------


## marcruiz

Cualquiera de Ascanio con su delicadeza en el manejo de las cartas o cualquier juego ingeniado por Tamariz.

PD: A mi tambien me gustaría ver el FISM de Pepe Carroll

----------


## mayico

No la mejor pero me encanta verla, el kumané, por René.

----------


## SERX

A mi tambien me encanta la de el Kumane... pero para no repetirme :

Esta maravilla de Williamson me encanta: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIfQzdIOy30

Aunque no tengo favorita...

----------


## Juliopikas

Hola a todos: 
Para mi, la mejor rutina es la de Tamarit: Lleva 30 años tocando el violin y todavia no se lo he visto.
Ja,ja,ja,ja,ja,ja.
Saludos cordiales

----------


## alexrodas

Está claro que cualquiera de los clásicos de Tamariz, Ascanio, Carroll, etc. serán siempre una obra maestra. Sin embargo, si tengo que quedarme con alguno en concreto, me quedo con la versión de Tommy Wonder de la Wild Card: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5kxUuO5JZo 

También el Fuera de este mundo, aunque es una pena que por estar basado en un principio fácil y sin técnica sea bastante conocido entre los profanos...De hecho, en la propia wikipedia aparece cómo se realiza y todo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Out_of_...ld_(card_trick)  :07:

----------


## Chaoz

Bueno, aqui voy:

-Noelia y regreso al futuro. MiguelAjo
-Deletreos,Comodines y obertura en 2 actos woody aragon
-Esencias Gea
-La blanca inquieta Rubiales
-Cualquier cosa de Bebel

(sin mencionar algunas cosas que se han dicho ya)

----------


## astursergio

No se si alguien la ha dicho pero yo me la voy a jugar y voy a decir varias:
1- Cualquier rutina  de Daortiz, como por ejemplo la carta debajo del vaso.
2-La asamblea de ases de carroll, una maravilla
3- Tambien de Carroll el Suit Apparition
4- Obviamente aqui tambien se debe encontrar el numero de París de Juan Tamariz
5- Hay una rutina de Roman García con un agujereador de cartas y una carta en la que mueve los agujeros que es una maravilla.
6- Cualquiera de Lennart Green o de Rene Lavand merece la pena verlas.

----------

